# Zakim Bridge at Night



## manaheim (May 8, 2011)

Stumbled onto this shot and forgot I had taken it...







c/c welcome if desired.


----------



## manaheim (May 9, 2011)

Really?  No comments at all.  Quite interesting.


----------



## camz (May 9, 2011)

Dude I think people are still stuck viewing your balloon thread!


----------



## camz (May 9, 2011)

Ok I'm done laughing at balloons for today 

Love the image Chris!  What's key to me in reflection shots is to include it within frame and I think you captured it nicely here. Went with the 50% horizon which really I dig as it incorporated the buildings and bridge with great flow.   All the key elements in the composition of the shot were in the rule of thirds(The moon, the bridge towers and reflections).

My favorite of yours to date! :thumbup:


----------



## reedshots (May 9, 2011)

very nice image - might crop on the left (dark lower corner thing) its very nice.


----------



## mwcfarms (May 9, 2011)

Its a great image. I wish I had something worthwhile to take nighttime shots of but our local theater lights don't inspire me much.


----------



## mikeree81 (May 10, 2011)

Nice shot


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2011)

camz said:


> Ok I'm done laughing at balloons for today
> 
> Love the image Chris! What's key to me in reflection shots is to include it within frame and I think you captured it nicely here. Went with the 50% horizon which really I dig as it incorporated the buildings and bridge with great flow. All the key elements in the composition of the shot were in the rule of thirds(The moon, the bridge towers and reflections).
> 
> My favorite of yours to date! :thumbup:


 
Wow, thanks... high praise.  I'm kinda floored, actually. 



camz said:


> Dude I think people are still stuck viewing your balloon thread!







reedshots said:


> very nice image - might crop on the left (dark lower corner thing) its very nice.



Interesting thought, thanks!



mwcfarms said:


> Its a great image. I wish I had something worthwhile to take nighttime shots of but our local theater lights don't inspire me much.



Thanks, you.   No cities and such near you?



mikeree81 said:


> Nice shot



Thank you!


----------

